# Blindnietzange für Schaltschrankbau?



## clumsi (29 März 2017)

Hi,

könnt ihr mir Nietwerkzeuge für Blindniete für den Schaltschrankbau (Montage Hutschienen) empfehlen?

Ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt, aber habe mal gehört, dass das klemmende Teil auswechselbar sein sollte, da die Zange schnell verschleißt und irgendwann nicht mehr richtig klemmt.....

VG,
clumsi


----------



## winnman (29 März 2017)

Seit wir gelochte Montageplatten verbauen wird bei uns nichts mehr derartiges genietet.
Einfach mit dem Schraube selbstfurchende Schraube rein -> fertig.
Braucht auch nicht mehr lang auf den 90° Winkel geachtet werden, die Lochreihen geben das vor.


----------



## Fabpicard (29 März 2017)

Wenn du wirklich Nieten willst (was ich persönlich verachte, weil echt murks zu entfernen... Wie winnman sagt: Schrauben  ob Vorgebohrt oder Selbstbohrschreiben...)
Dann empfehle ich dir eine 2-Hand-Nietenzange:
http://www.blindnieten24.de/Zweihand_1
Oder halt gleich Druckluft...
Mit den Standard Einhanddingern, bist du dir selbst immer irgendwo im Weg...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## MSB (29 März 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich Nieten willst (was ich persönlich verachte, weil echt murks zu entfernen... )


Das ist ja gerade der Witz daran, die Dinger halten wenigstens bombenfest. 
Hutschienen entfernen ist ja normalerweise sowieso mit enormen Aufwand verbunden, sind ja meistens jede Masse Geräte aufgeschnappt, da spielt dann genietet oder geschraubt auch schon keine Rolle mehr.

Wir haben das Ding in der Druckluftausführung, mit Zange ... hm ... viel Spaß 
Konkret vom Würth, außer das er gelegentlich mal ein paar Tropfen des mitgelieferten Hydrauliköls benötigt echt problemlos.
Mittlerweile wären wohl auch noch Akkugeräte eine Alternative.


----------



## M-Ott (30 März 2017)

Wir hatten bei einem früheren Arbeitgeber Akkubetriebene "Zangen" und haben damit keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Die Dinger waren ausgezeichnet in der Handhabung. Verschleiß konnte ich nicht feststellen. Mit dem Teil wurden mehrere tausend Nieten verarbeitet. 
Mit einer "handbetriebenen" wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß bei einem großen Montageblech.
Ich gebe MSB völlig Recht, Blindnieten sind auch meiner Meinung nach die beste Möglichkeit, Hutschienen zu befestigen. Bleiben wir ehrlich: Man entfernt sowieso so gut wie nie eine einmal montierte Hutschiene.


----------



## knabi (30 März 2017)

Der Aufwand, die Hutschiene mittels Blindniete zu befestigen ist kaum kleiner als der Aufwand, die Hutschiene mit Schraube zu befestigen - ob ich ein Loch bohre oder ein Gewinde mit einem Kombi-Gewindebohrer, ist relativ egal. Und wenn dann doch mal ausgewechselt werden muß (ja - das kommt tatsächlich vor 8)) hat man keine Probleme mit dem Ausbohren der Nieten und vor Allem dem Auffangen der Bohrspäne.
Aber das ist und bleibt halt immer eine Grundsatzdiskussion ...

Gruß

Knabi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2017)

bei uns wird auch nur mit Luft genietet, allerdings sind die Löcher vorher Rein-Gelasert.
Meiner Meinung nach geht es nicht schneller.


----------



## Fabpicard (30 März 2017)

Baut man einen "Musterschrank" und dann den gleichen noch 48 mal, lohnt sich sicherlich Lasern und dann Nieten.
Das sind dann ja auch meistens Schränke, an denen selten etwas ausgewechselt wird 

Aber wehe es sind Einzelanfertigungen und der Planer kommt dann kurz nach dem Nieten auf einen zu und meint "ähm, wir müssten da vielleicht doch was leicht versetzen" 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## winnman (30 März 2017)

Und um das Bohren und genaue Ausrichten zu vermeiden gibt es bei uns nur mehr gelochte Montageplatten, schneller geht nimmer und man ist auch bei Änderungen ganz schnell.

Und Ja, bei uns werden Hutschienen und Schächte auch wieder demontiert, da teilweise 30 Jahre alte Schränke wieder aufgearbeitet und einer neuen Nutzung zugeführt werden.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (30 März 2017)

Wir hatten diese immer

https://toolineo.de/gesipa-handniet...00018&pla=ab&gclid=COXtg_bp_tICFYc_Gwodc3wJlg


Jetzt so einen Automat - der bohrt und schneidet Gewinde automatisch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 März 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Baut man einen "Musterschrank" und dann den gleichen noch 48 mal, lohnt sich sicherlich Lasern und dann Nieten.
> Das sind dann ja auch meistens Schränke, an denen selten etwas ausgewechselt wird
> 
> Aber wehe es sind Einzelanfertigungen und der Planer kommt dann kurz nach dem Nieten auf einen zu und meint "ähm, wir müssten da vielleicht doch was leicht versetzen"
> ...



Für Projektasrbeit nutze ich Lütze, da holen wir das fertige Rack nur noch aus der Verpackung.


----------



## SchneiderCC (31 März 2017)

@winman: meinst du Montageplatten mit einem fertigen Lochraster vom Hersteller? Wenn ja, da würde mich der Hersteller interssieren!


----------



## Münchnerjunge (31 März 2017)

winnman schrieb:


> Und um das Bohren und genaue Ausrichten zu vermeiden gibt es bei uns nur mehr gelochte Montageplatten, schneller geht nimmer und man ist auch bei Änderungen ganz schnell.


Habt ihr das mal gegengerechnet, inwiefern sich sowas durch eine Minimierung des Arbeitsaufwandes rechnet? Würde mich interessieren. Die gelochten Platten kosten sicher ne ganze Ecke mehr? Bei welchem Lieferanten bezieht ihr diese Platten? Direkt bei Rittal/Lohmeier/...?


----------



## winnman (31 März 2017)

Wir beziehen fast alle Schränke von hier: http://www.era.co.at
Ist bei uns in der Stadt, fertigt auch jede denkbare Sonderausführung, . . .
Und es gibt jede Montageplatte in gelochter (Lochraster) Ausführung gegen geringen Aufpreis.

Am besten unter Download den Katalog 2016 herunterladen, die HP ist sonst etwas unübersichtlich wenn man nicht schon halbwegs genaue Vorstellungen hat.

Beim Standschrank ist der Aufpreis laut Liste ca. EUR 50,00. Nur vom Listenpreis sind wir weit entfernt da wir relativ große Stückzahlen beziehen.
wird bei uns ca. 35 - 40 TEUROS ausmachen.

Bei ca. 80 - 100 Bohrungen pro Platte -> kein langes ausmessen, kein Bohren. Einfach Schiene / Verdrahtungskanal auflegen grob einrichten und los gehts.
Hat auch schöne Erhöhungswinkel im Programm, damit lässt sich die Tragschiene in 5mm Schritten weiter nach vorne setzten, damit wird das Verdrahten bei hohen Verdrahtungskanälen wesentlich angenehmer, da die Klemmen leichter zugänglich werden.

Hier mal was was ich zufällig zuhause hatte:




Der eine oder andere Hersteller sollte mittlerweile auch Lochraster liefern können.


----------



## Nost (31 März 2017)

Bei Schneider Electric/Sarel gibt's für kleine schränke z.b kunststoffschränje gelochte Montageplatte mit minimalen Mehrkosten. 
Bei grossen schränken gibt es platten mit quatratischer Lochung und passenden klemmen Muttern.


----------



## Astranase (5 April 2017)

Das gefällt mir außerordentlich. Bin gespannt ob Rittal das irgendwann ins Programm nimmt.
Ich würde das sofort probieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## winnman (5 April 2017)

Musst ja nicht auf Rittal warten, gibt es ja schon von anderen Herstellern

Alternativ kann auch in Rittalschränke mit geringem Aufwand eine Montageplatte anerer Hersteller eingebaut werden


----------

